# Going potty ALOT!



## Maggie (Sep 14, 2009)

I got my first vizsla about two months ago. She is the greatest dog I have ever had and love her to death! About a month ago, she started peeing like every five minutes but when she would pee it would only be a drop or two. I ended up taking her to the vet because I figured she had a urinary tract infection. The vet said she only had a little bit of bacteria in her urine so she didn't really have a UTI but she gave me antibiotics just to be sure. I gave her all of the medication and she was okay for about another month. Recently she started doing it again. She only does it when she goes outside and when she's inside she doesn't do it. Also, when she poops, she seems to poop okay but then a little while later she will squat like she needs to poop and then nothing comes out. 

I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of this before or experienced it before. Any comments would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

mine poop alot but then i have two of them it sems like there is always a pile in my yard


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie

I'm going through it right now.
Gunnr has a UTI and Giardia(sp.) so she is on 2 weeks of Clavamox for the UTI and another prescription for the Giardia. I have also changed her diet to remove all glutens. Gunnr also drank a lot of water, and that has subsided also.
I'm hoping this is the fix. So far so good.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hi all
sorry can't help you as having a similar problem, Purdey drinks alot and is always going wee could be five mins, ten mins or at best twenty mins between wee's but is dry at night - or is she as she s always cleaning that "area" during the night.
Am I being paronoid or is a vet visit called for. I just thought the more that went in the more that needs to come out!!! 
or is it just another V trait????


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine seems to have as many poops as he does pee. He usually has around 4-5 poops a day and the same for pee. Does anyone elses dog go poop so often, I know many people who have two or one from their dogs!


----------



## BlueLake (May 6, 2009)

We are having a very similar situation with our puppy right now as well. When she naps or when she sleeps at night, we've noticed on a number of occassions that she will leave a wet spot behind while she's asleep. She's completely house broken and is always begging to go outside (no accidents while she's awake and competent). Lately, however, I too have noticed that she's experiencing a lot of dry peeing and the false pooping thing has started to pop up too. What's really sad is when we've woken up in the morning a couple of times and she has really wet her space inside the crate (not purposely either...very wierd - you can tell she's embarrassed). Right now the vet has put us on some meds to try and stregthen her urinary track but they can't seem to give me a very legit reason as to why this is occurring. I may look into the diet idea if it's worked elsewhere. In addition, she too drinks a large quantity of water when she goes and gets something to drink. I hope she's alright...only 7 months! (as a side note, it seems this problem has been amplified ever since we had her spayed)

Any thoughts or things to consider, please help!


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

we had the exact same issue with our V when she was a puppy. she is now 19 months old..but back when she was around 7-8 months old, she started peeing frequently and it was a dry pee after the second time squatting. we took her to the vet, they did a culture and she had a UTI. they put her on meds. she seemed to get somewhat better and then about a month later she started it up again. we took her back and i brought up to her vet that she had been spayed at a very young age (7 weeks). they vet came to the conclusion that with pediatric spays/neuters that everything is so small at the time of the surgery that sometimes with age the urethra becomes inflammed and irritated. she said our girl would hopefully outgrow it..and she did! 

also our V will poop normally if we just take her for walks on the leash; but if we let her run for extended periods of time off-leash, she will poop quite often or squat like she is going to poop and then nothing comes out. it has to do with the fact that with running so much, their intestines are being worked and they're digesting quicker, so they have the feeling of the need to poop. completely normal.


----------

